# Black and Decker Jigsaw



## Mysteriouswoodsmen (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone else have one of the JS600 models. I've had the thing a little over a year and it started acting up on me. With the speed control set all the way to the slowest setting the saw would speed up then slow down speed up and slow down. I wasn't cutting any material with it when it was doing this. I made myself a little box that you can put the jigsaw in and use it hands free kinda like a band saw. Anyone else had any problems out of there jigsaw.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

You aint the only one with this problem.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/30

If I were you I would be looking to step up to the Milwakee 6268-21 
or the Bosch 1590EVSK.

I have the Milwakee 6268-21 one of the best investments
I have ever made.! :thumbsup:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I am having the same problem with my Delta - there has to be a fix without purchasing a new one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mysteriouswoodsmen said:


> Anyone else have one of the JS600 models. I've had the thing a little over a year and it started acting up on me. With the speed control set all the way to the slowest setting the saw would speed up then slow down speed up and slow down. I wasn't cutting any material with it when it was doing this. I made myself a little box that you can put the jigsaw in and use it hands free kinda like a band saw. Anyone else had any problems out of there jigsaw.



You might try cleaning the speed selection switch. It may have some debris in it causing a poor contact.


----------



## chris_klee (Jan 20, 2008)

buy the bosh. best jigsaw ever made. mine is about 8 or 9 years old and works perfect. i use it for light metal at times also


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

No! the Milwakee is the best jig saw ever made! :yes:


----------



## Mysteriouswoodsmen (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah i've been trying to get away from the Black and decker line of tools since my first cordless drill threatens to burst into flames during any use. There really isn't a big place around here to buy good name brand tools except Lowe's, Home Depot, and Harbour freight which sells refurbished stuff. I've kinda been eyeballing the DeWalt tools at Lowe's, used a guys skill saw once and fell in love with it.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Bosch is undoubtedly the BEST jigsaw ever made!!! Period! ...uh - a, I mean exclamation mark:laughing:


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Steve G. said:


> Bosch is undoubtedly the BEST jigsaw ever made!!! Period! ...uh - a, I mean exclamation mark:laughing:


Good golly , I bet you are a Chevy man too! :no: :laughing: 

Seriously, I think either saw would serve very well!
I do like the Milwaukee because of the light that 
lights up the cutting path of the blade, and the 5 year
warranty.

I think Bosch has the best jig saw blades on the market,
The progressor blades are impressive to say the least.

Mysteriouswoodsmen:
I gave up on Black and Decker & Craftsman portable power tools 
years ago, and I suspect Dewalt will next since Black and Decker bought them.
As cabinetman suggested it may be worthwhile trying to clean the switch, 
unless it is still under warranty. 
B&D has an excellent online parts department if you want to replace the switch.

But I have the feeling once you try a Bosch or a Milwaukee
you will throw the B&D to da -back -of -de -bus...

If you don't want to layout that much cash, I would be looking at Ryobi, Skill,
or Makita.. They are great saws for the price for the occasional woodworker.

Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Larry, 

http://www.deltaportercable.com/ServiceAndSupport/ServiceAndSupport.aspx


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Mysteriouswoodsmen
http://www.blackanddecker.com/CustomerCenter/Parts.aspx


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

I am looking at buying a jigsaw and so far all I get are prices and confusion. I don't want to pay top bucks (forget festool), this is only a hobby for me. I was looking at a Hitachi’s CJ110MV. I also looked at the highly recommended Milwaukee and Bosch but I am not sure if I want to pay for them. Could somebody give me advantages of one over the others? I also found a craftsman with laser track which seem to be convenient but I'm not sure about the quality of these tools. Any feedback would be great. I am willing to break the piggy bank if it is worth.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

When I pull the trigger on my Milwaukee, It sounds like a well oiled piece of machinery, it's smooth, stays cool with more than enough power (6.5 Amps ) for what ever I have cut with it so far, whether it was wood or metal.
It has positive keyed locking stops on the shoe, when it clicks into a stop it is dead on and stays there. There is no tapping on the shoe trying to get it close as possible with a square and trying to tighten the shoe screw or lever and hope it stays there. The Milwaukee is well balanced and the blower does a great job keeping the led lighted cut line visible. It also has a real nice long 12' 8" cord. The tee shank blade locking mechanism works flawlessly, never had a problem. Mine came with a nice case, a removable vinyl anti marring shoe cover and anti splinter blade insert.
Here are the reviews at Amazon for the Milwaukee. (all 5 star)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQAY6K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I have had both Black and Decker and Craftsmen jig saws and I would never go back to that aggravation again, the extra 50 or so dollars spent is well worth it.

That being said.

The Hitachi gets great reviews on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BS3LU2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Head on over to Lowes and get the feel of one in your hands, play with the locking mechanisms see if they work well, how long the cord is and the fit and finish of the tool.
If you like it, get it. When you get it home and pull the trigger and it compares to my description of the Milwaukee above then keep it, If it doesn't take it back.

Here is the owners manual for it.
http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/upload/fmproduct_filec/CJ110MV_OM_7604.pdf


Looks like a big sneaker to me! :laughing:


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the quick response. Hopefully I will be shopping victoriously a Milwaukee


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Last week I had to but a board at work and went to the maintenance building to borrow a jig saw. They had a milwaukee jig saw and I really liked it. I just got one on eBay and it will be delivered tomorrow. 

I want to thank everybody on this forum for all their input and feedback. It makes the learning curve less steep and a little more enjoyable.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mysteriouswoodsmen said:


> Anyone else have one of the JS600 models. I've had the thing a little over a year and it started acting up on me. With the speed control set all the way to the slowest setting the saw would speed up then slow down speed up and slow down. I wasn't cutting any material with it when it was doing this. I made myself a little box that you can put the jigsaw in and use it hands free kinda like a band saw. Anyone else had any problems out of there jigsaw.


It's a common problem with B&D tools, I have been using mine about 15 + years and have had the same problem from day one. the problem is a very poor quality switch. You can try to clean the switch but I think you will end up replacing the switch or the saw. My jig saw has a 360 cutting shaft which comes in handy cutting next to a wall were you caint turn the saw. Well i was on a job way out in the middle of nowhere and broke it. I bought a el-cheepo work force from a walmart to finish the job. Funning thing is i still have the el-cheepo as a backup, and the switch in it is twice as good as the B&D.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If you don`t want to pay top dollar...master the coping saw... or build your own bandsaw...or get a fret saw. Don`t buy something just to through it away! Do what you support...support what you do!


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Mysteriouswoodmen,

I followed our fellow's advise and I bought a Milwaukee 6268-21 jigsaw and it is pretty sweet, I like the LED light and the control of the air blown towards the saw. I got it from ebay for 85 bucks. The only thing that didn't come with was the case but I can get one for 20 bucks or buy a storing bag for 5 bucks. I agree that this tool is totally worth it.


----------

